# Need grilled oyster recipe please



## bwsmith_2000 (May 21, 2015)

Greetings!

     A couple of weeks ago, my wife and I were in Covington, La and ate at a restaurant named "Acme Oyster House." We had a dish called char grilled Oysters and they were positively delicious. I asked the waitress how to prepare them but she said she if she told me, she would have to kill me. Naturally, I didn't get the recipe. They had put some kind of cheese and seasonings on the oysters which were served on the half shell after grilling. Can anyone please help me chargrill some oysters like those?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2015)

Google oysters Rockefeller. That may get you close. You can grill them on the half shell just in the nectar (liquid that is in the shell) and they turn out great. Or you can dust with old bay seasoning or Zatarians crab boil. Top with Parmesan cheese, squeeze of lemon serve with some siracha or other hot sauce.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 21, 2015)

Hey Dirt,

     Thanks for the reply. I know that the parm cheese is a part of the formula. There was also a hot sauce and salt. Thanks again for the reply.

Bill


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2015)

There was a place here that did all kinds of grilled oysters the possibilities are about endless. The smoker should work about like the grill with a little smoke flavor added. They did a spinach, parm cheese one that was pretty tasty


----------



## welshrarebit (May 21, 2015)

It sounds to me something like casino style. Google clams casino...


----------



## sfprankster (May 21, 2015)

I shuck them, place them on a hot grill, squeeze a little fresh lemon juice and a small amount(1/4-1/2 tsp) of your favorite bbq sauce. Let them just barely begin to bubble, pull them off and enjoy.

Simple and delicious!!

Kumamoto and Sweetwater oysters are my favorites. If you are looking for something larger, the Hama Hama is one of the largest available on the west coast. They will fit across the palm of your hand.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the replies but I'm still looking. Any more thoughts? Any help is much appreciated ..... please.

Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> It sounds to me something like casino style. Google clams casino...



Forgot about that recipe! Wish I could make a trip to the beach and get some fresh clams and oysters!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 21, 2015)

No amounts of ingredients here do to the different sizes of oysters.  Just have to wing it.

Place shucked oyster with juice on a hot grill, add a good amount of butter,  good pinch of minced garlic, a couple drops of your favorite hot sauce, a good amount of parm cheese and top with fresh parsley.  When the oyster curls and the cheese melts, it's done.

Tom


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 21, 2015)

Hey Tom!!

     I think you're on to something. At least this should get us off to a good start. We can build on this. Anyone else? Thanks to everyone  for your posts

Bill


----------



## grabber (May 24, 2015)

Check these out.  Google Drago's charbroiled oysters.  You'll get several recipes.  Pick your favorite.

.nolacuisine.com/2006/03/19/dragos-style-charbroiled-oyster-recipe/


----------



## foamheart (May 24, 2015)

Ask and ye shall recieve!

Amce's recipe........ or as close as we can give foreigners .......... <Chuckles>

http://www.food.com/recipe/chargrilled-oysters-acme-oyster-house-style-219717

Most important ingredient is the good salty oysters! They have been in N.O. for what seems forever, in the 90's it started expanding to new locations. Now they are getting ridiculiously large.


----------

